# Stealth Dwc Perpetual Sog.



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

Alright. I finally got enuff together that I felt I could start my PINK VAG SOG.

Ive got 2 moms currently being cut on. Which I will be rotating between shifts and growing new cuttings to clone from in the meantime.
Ive got 1- 18 gallon tub used primarily for cloning and root structure which I will be swapping the tops with my 2- 18 gallon tubs in flower rotation.

Set-up very simply. Each lid will contain 6 5 inch pots armed with 2-3, 5-7 inch cuttings which i will be placing directly into flower upon root structure growth.(AS soon as the roots hit the water). 
I decided on typically 12 plants in one tub at all times in flower mode.Using awesome advice given by many growers but especially Old in the way, Bugs r n me as well as some help from Sparkafire.
Its true u really can grow 12 plants in a 3 foot square area using the 4 plants per sq.ft. method. And im going to do this in my tubs although the area of the plants wont be spread out evenly inside the square footage its still going to happen either way!

All my tubs will be armed with 2-econoplus eco air 2 commercial pumps and 2 -12 inch stones per pump dual output.
As well as a small submersible pump in each tub to 1 move the air and food supply over the roots and keep the food off the bottom of the tub. And 2 to make for simple,easy, effortless water changes by hooking up a piece of half inch tubing to be pumped directly into the nearest drain to my flower spot.

Lighting. Im vegging my moms with 2- 42 and 2 -23 watt daylight cfls. The halide was growing them way to hard and fast and the cfls are completely sufficient enuff to grow my moms out of control and keep my tub supplied with cuttings! Besides the fact that im growing and cloning all my veggies in about a 2.75 sq.ft area thats only 30 inches tall.

Flower mode. Ive decided to go with 2- 150 watt sunsystem HPS complete systems for each flower tub. WHY? Cuz they dont burn so hot.I can keep them closer to my tops. To gain a better watt per cubic ft. in the meantime. And I went with 2 because I want to keep that 100 watts per sq.ft. ratio.(tubs are a lil under 3 sq.ft.)

I want 300 grams per tub per harvest its that simple.
And I ghetto bullied my favorite salesman at the dro store for rediculous prices on these lights bwahahaha.

Ph= 5.4 - 5.8
Res temps= from 72-78 degrees
All organic botanicaire pro nuts. With some synthetic supplements such as Kool bloom and am looking @ other things for different stages as well.
Veggies dont need much really. Rarely does the ppm hit 600 in veg and realisticly i try to keep it around 400 if i can.
Flower nuts are starting 800 ppm but by the second week or first res change they will be kept at a constant 1400. And prolly top out at 1500 and back to 1400 in last stages of flower. I will be flushing later and keeping them eating longer as well as suggested by some people.

Anyways enjoy.


----------



## TOROkills420 (Dec 26, 2008)

sounds like you know what your doing . Good luck with it and I will be following this


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks bro. Honestly I kinda started this journal to try and get some of the pros out to maybe help with certain things.
I cant be the only one doing a dwc sog!
I still consider myself a newb and prolly always will. Im learning new everyday mostly thanks to the pros here. With that being said, evertime i think i really got something figured out i realize that there are a thousand more variables to figure out pertaining to how these pros expert there grows.
In the mean time if i can help i will. Helping people prolly helps me learn the most.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 26, 2008)

every thing looks to be going swimingly, 
so you have your moms in a 30" high veg area? are you just pruneing them to keep them small or are them lstd?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 26, 2008)

Cutting weekly and doing experiments but it really doesnt matter. Thats only what id do if this was a real grow. U cant even honestly grow sog dwc style bro i was only kidding around really.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn they love the lights. From yesterday to today.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll Be Posted Homie


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 27, 2008)

as sicc said "I'll Be Posted..."


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn one day i'll have a set up like that! good lucc man, not that you need it haha


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Damn sicc i just posted a response to this in ur thread hahahaha. Thanks for the support. haha i deleted my post from ur thread. damn that kinda fukked me up!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2008)

lol yea i saw it then replied, then deleted my post after haha, i was wtf, its all good tho


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

LMAO man smoking a blunt to that. That shit is funny man.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the new lights!!!! Everything looks great!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

ahhhhhhh ok thats better


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

lol! I told you i'd find it!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

I was going to put a link but forgot hahah i actually have a pretty bad head ache to... /// Stalker bwahahaha....U think im going to get more pink?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

Hopefully they turn out pink, but ya never know seeming as they were from bag.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

ahhhh ur sposed to say yea cuz were homies. i know i have a good feeling tho. especially the new batch. still in the nursery but some of the stalks are the color some of my buds were... its awesome.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

I was thinking that if you somehow got a rare strain and then cloned it, this batch should be a bit stronger. Plus do you have any plans on different types of curing and are you going to implement different techniques on this grow?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Its funny u say that honestly cuz i cut from 2 different pink moms and one of them had way more pink in the end than the other. Either way they r both pink dominant.I can tell by previously growing "bred" strains.This was the coolest and i did get it from baggies.
I still have the 2 original clones but i may keep them now instead of rotating them to see which one produces more pink.Thanks net Ive been looking for another project.I just cut them and put the cuttings in water with no care in the world just placed them in a cup of water to see what would happen. if it works then ill give them away.
I will not be so lazy with my ppm meter this time around. Id like to achieve maximum potential on these things to see what i get.
I didnt even use it last grow lmao.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

I helped grow some awesome hibiscus for the local botanical garden last year and the grow this year is amazing, like a better version of last year. I love my local garden!! Support growing in the community!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes i support the community with growable things net lol. I knew u had tricks up ur sleave thats awesome. Ive been in contact with a local college uh grower dont ask me how but ive donated hahahahahaha FEKKERS PINK VAG!

Anyways I dried my last grow for 3-4 days but were ready in 2-3 days for the jar. Im actually going to make a dryer box for this grow right now. I want them right. PLus they stink horrid drying.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

post pics on the makings of the dryer box!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea I will not sure what im gonna do yet.Someone said they were going to do a diy on one so im kinda waiting for that.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 27, 2008)

If you find it before me then throw the link!


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 27, 2008)

ya id be interested in taking a peek at it too


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 27, 2008)

AH! DL! I didnt know you changed threads for the new grow!!

Now who's being all secretive


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ur such an a Hole dude bwahahaha i told u about this bro. Its cool tho im surprised u didnt find it lurking...........


----------



## leggoeggo (Dec 27, 2008)

Man I dunno know... past week's been a bit of a blur LOL

Lovely ladies you have there,

did you ever decide a strain? Or think to name one??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Just so its noted ive done all things wrong. Ive completely jumped into all things without being entirely equipped with all the perfect sound knowledge a person should have when attempting what im trying to accomplish. 
I should read more and i do. Particularly specific growers threads which i have based my grow, i have tried to study and learn as much as i could by whatever has been made public!
Yea i should have studied more. And i would reccomend anyone trying to grow on this level to learn these aspects especially when it pertains to ur particular styles of growth.
Most of the growers ive recieved my inspiration from are no longer available for suggestions as they were available to many other people i would consider pros or the persons i try to model my role after.
However, I will try to figure it out for myself using this info available to me. Its all there to be ingested and i will decipher this info the best way i can without the proper guidance given to others that have succeeded using these grow techniques.
The fukken foundation has been laid and im building communties either way. Even if things must be pre engineered in field this only creates new challenges that i have only time for and i look foreward to them.

Im very dissapointed right now. But FUK it! Either way im going to succeed. I cant fail even when i try not to succeed. So i will devote all my time and energy in succeeding on another level. The level ive become accustomed to.

Baron lol. Ive made jokes and have had simple not guilty idle conversation of such things with other growers being in all ways comical. Light heartedly. Is Carmen really a baron?
Any way, thats all i really have to say. Im out and will try to record and document my journey on the way.
With this said im sure some will find spell checks and math insufficiencies in most of the posts ive posted. Sorry man but greetings and hallucinations in every step of the way.


L


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

i know your telling me to slow down bro but hear me out, 8 from seed with lollipopping would still be manageable, but ive considered doing 2 mothers and get a very nice ScroG going


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright Dont be like me hahaha Read this before u jump in and then reread it to make sure u fully understand it.. This is what im modeling my grow after..Although like i said. Im twisting some of the rules to better fit my stealth area. Like al said tho, this can be copied to fit anyones particular size of grow.Mines a mini me.
*Get a harvest every 2 weeks* 
permalink


This style of op is known as 'Sea of Green' or SoG. 

You can build this op in any scale you like, from a single mother and just one plant put in to the flowering area every two weeks up to as big as your needs require.

The idea is to grow only the top cola of a naturally growing plant with none of the lower branches and the small buds those branches produce. All branching, pretty much everything on the lower 1/3 of the plant, is snipped off in about wk 2 & 3. 

_





Plant at 6 wks flowering, note lower branching is removed_

The method of putting clones in to flower with no vegging time keeps plants relatively short, to about 36-40" (1 metre), which better suits artificial lighting. 

Even powerful HPS lighting can only penetrate foliage so deeply, so a metre tall is just about right. I find that big lights give better bud density, so I use two 1000W HPS, one over each pair of 4' x 4' flood trays.

The mums are maintained under 24 hour 400W HPS. The clonebox has 6x 18W fluoro tubes (24"), usually on 24/7 but shut off for the first 6-8 hours after doing a new batch of cuttings.

Clones go straight from the clonebox into the flowering trays- no vegging required. They grow a little bit vegetatively for the first 3-4 weeks but then stop getting taller and start making bud weight after then. 

I keep about 6-8 mothers and do about 30 cuttings every 2 weeks from them. I choose the best 20-23 clones to be put in the 4-tray flowering area. 

Leftover clones become replacement mothers or are discarded. Mothers are replaced one by one, about every 4-8 weeks as needed.

As each batch of clones goes in to tray #1, a batch comes out of tray #4 to be harvested, every 2 weeks.

The mother vegging area is in the same room with the flowering plants, but has a lightproof curtain to prevent interrupting the flowering plants' light cycle and has its own ventilation system as well. Each tray in both the veg & flower areas has its own pump, reservoir tank and timer, allowing the watering rate and nute mix to be tailored to the plant for vegging as well as during each 2 week phase of flowering. 

See my gallery for pics of the op in action as well as pix of clones in rockwool cubes and clonebox details.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> i know your telling me to slow down bro but hear me out, 8 from seed with lollipopping would still be manageable, but ive considered doing 2 mothers and get a very nice ScroG going


Eh bro. I responded to this in the club thread.. Its brilliant. I have a hangover right now so im trying to catch up hahaha...Ur right on track bro..


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

very cool man ya im the opposite i dont know what to do with all this energy of wake n baked for the last 6 months and now dry lol

{Edit: ya ive read all of al's threads believe it or not. took about a half oz but i got through them. i want to learn everything i can. im trying to take over another room thats 5x5x8 which would be fucking amazing. id keep my current area for 2-3 mothers then turn that into exactly what AL said


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea i see ur amped up bro...i wake up everyday like that and stumble in to see my girls. then i talk dirty to them pet um a lil then im out!


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

rofl i wish i could, because of temps and me not venting my 250w in the little room the lights go on from 8pm-8am and no way im getting up that early lol. but it keep temps very nice


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea bro thats awesome ur grow is coming along nicely. Very nicely. Im constantly trying to dial mine in tighter. Its an awesome hobby for sure.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

ya man, i cant wait to see more pics of yours, send me a link to your last journal if you have one id appreciate taking a look


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

My last one....


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks bro ill read the whole thing right now start to finish


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Its all really just a bunch of rubbish man... Nothing technically sound at all.. Just bounce thru and look at the pix if u want otherwise its all just a bunch of babble really...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats uo dl0008!havent seen u in a minute.mines coming up just fine..this looks pretty interesting.im subscribed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks man im going to check urs right now.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright last pix until the next tub is set-up and full force. All i can say is they love the light! My next batch in the nursery..... My lone durban poison that ill prolly chop down to rotate my 2 pink moms.. And i got a lil experiment going on some clones in a cup of water. Enjoy sirs.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 28, 2008)

looking good dl!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks NET! Man These bishes are getting out of control. Going to have to cut the moms again already. These bishes are going to have to go into flower rotation. So much for the future experiments.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 28, 2008)

Gotta do what you gotta do right.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea its all good im going to keep a couple of my next batch to re-mom i guess lol. 
Nothing i can do about it. Ur plants look good by the pot pimpstress.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright last pix until the next tub is set-up and full force. All i can say is they love the light! My next batch in the nursery..... My lone durban poison that ill prolly chop down to rotate my 2 pink moms.. And i got a lil experiment going on some clones in a cup of water. Enjoy sirs.


 lookin pretty damn good dlo!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks bro i tried to hit urs and siccs threads man and my shits not going thru! I dunno but thanks for checkin in man.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 28, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

haha its all good, i answered you tho

[quote="SICC";1835289]*haha yea i have like 8 more seeds or so, it came from the best TW i have ever had, dense ass nugs, strong ass smell, the genitics have to be off the charts, that how good the smoke was, took a quarter pound or so but i got some seeds haha *[/quote]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1835668]haha its all good, i answered you tho[/quote]

Bro hahaha that shit is sicc man i cant see my post but changed my options to invisible earlier i dunno wtf happened. yea anyways good to know its stinky man. Im going to look for something thats not so stinky next time.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea i love the stank


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Stankonia hahah if ur not carefull can own ya! bro i had to get 2 -8 inch filters for the 2 plants man i dunno hope thats sufficient for this go... My poison aint to bad and it kinda smelly like fruit growing but the high aint nothing like the pink. Guess u gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

Yea, my room always smelsl like weed tho, i blaze mad in here


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Scribed.

I've been wondering what a perpetual DWC would produce.
I guess I get to see now!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks yea me too. Ive done several plants from seed in a tub but nothing like on this level. Everything is so much more neat and easier to mantain. Its rolling smoothly actually. Dont really know what to expect for yield yet but we shall soon find out.

On Edit: hahahahaha I was way off on my yield expectations tho...Maybe a 1/2-3/4 a plant. Thats funny. 200 grams per tub would be awesome tho.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh yea! Next tub is being assembled tonight. All my cuttings made it thru so say hello to tub number 2 bwahahahahahaha. Be back with pixels. And the other tub almost landed on the lights when i got home today craaaazy.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 29, 2008)

Take pics of the new tub!! I wanna see!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok hahaha....Damn that went smoother than I thought it would.. I was thinking about making a thread on A DWC cloner. 
Anyways, Waited a lil longer for transplant of the next batch. Had roots coming out of 1/2 of my plugs in 6 days but wanted roots on all of them this time before i transplanted. 
With this plus the fact I took a couple smaller cuttings last time. I believe these are the reasons im getting non-uniform growth on a few of the first tub plants.
Not this time. 
This ones going to be a *MASTERPIECE*.
Size and root growth developement are consistent.
Any ways, Here it is.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh yea... I forgot. The bad news is the very first clone I tried to pleck from the Tray in the nursery. I pulled it right out of the plug!!!! Yea I had to smoke a bowl for being lazy to look for my plastic tweezers.
And I kept 2 clones this time to veg and make moms FAWK it. SEcond tub is only rockin 9 Babies oh well.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok so I just snapped.. Holy crap you have a lot of plants in your place! Watch out hun, the next thing you need to think about is security.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Would you answer the door like ur av if u were my body guard?


----------



## netpirate (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe, but the gun doesn't usually come out unless i'm gonna use it. lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats so gangster..... Girl! Wow thats all i have to say on that.But yea ive done alot and spent alot of money...well not really to make it happen.


----------



## netpirate (Dec 29, 2008)

If you ever need help on the p.c end of things, just let me know


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im letting u know right now..


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 29, 2008)

looks good bro i love it when u post pics


----------



## netpirate (Dec 29, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Im letting u know right now..



oh... well what did you need to know


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cant wait for the pink bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

I know I said I wasnt gonna do it but maybe every couple days.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 31, 2008)

looks good bro


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Todays update...Tub 1 is already almost completely out of control.1563ppm 5.8 ph
A pixel of tub 2..Woke up to all the tops glowing lime green with hints of future new growth. Just awesome.. Roots are in the water.. 800ppm 5.6ph


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Todays update...Tub 1 is already almost completely out of control.1563ppm 5.8 ph
> A pixel of tub 2..Woke up to all the tops glowing lime green with hints of future new growth. Just awesome.. Roots are in the water.. 800ppm 5.6ph


 Dude your ppm is way too high for the stage of growth they in.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea but my nute schedules almost match exactly what u just laid out in the newb section under ur and rosemans guide for bubbleponics... Bro im not growing ur method i guess but similar... 

Im growing an entirely different method.. My clones are going directly to flower for the first week 800ppm
Second week first water change is at 1400 till the end.. Im copying al b fucts style bro.
Yea they are a lil higher than id like but they are in the third week of flower actually.And upon advice from some insane growers ive attempted to puch the levels a lil..
Thanks for the input tho


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea but my nute schedules almost match exactly what u just laid out in the newb section under ur and rosemans guide for bubbleponics... Bro im not growing ur method i guess but similar...
> 
> Im growing an entirely different method.. My clones are going directly to flower for the first week 800ppm
> Second week first water change is at 1400 till the end.. Im copying al b fucts style bro.
> ...


 my bad i didnt know that THEY WERE Clones...i thought you grew from seedlings.Sorry!you right 800 ppm is right.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea bro and on other things man... Theres to many arguements and hard heads floating around just like theres to many proven grow styles along with growers that have mastered there particular system.. 
So I say grow on man and ur input is always appreciated respects man. Doing it right.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea bro and on other things man... Theres to many arguements and hard heads floating around just like theres to many proven grow styles along with growers that have mastered there particular system..
> So I say grow on man and ur input is always appreciated respects man. Doing it right.


 i hear ya 100%...that thread was made fow the newb coming in our grow journals asking the same questions over and over again...gets agg. ya know?!?!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea man and thats actually nice work on that thread!.. Many props. Wish i would have had a single thread to hit when venturing into bubbleponics and DWC growing. But new peeps are always gonna have questions. LOl.Good thing people are here to put them in the right direction and give them sound info not heresay.Roseman is a genius honestly. I got alot of ideas from him.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea man and thats actually nice work on that thread!.. Many props. Wish i would have had a single thread to hit when venturing into bubbleponics and DWC growing. But new peeps are always gonna have questions. LOl.Good thing people are here to put them in the right direction and give them sound info not heresay.Roseman is a genius honestly. I got alot of ideas from him.


yea he really is but hes also 60 years old too!He got alot more years of experience than we do!LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea He might be older than dirt bwahahaha i say that in fun maybe he will see it... 
But hes got alot of experience concerning this style of growth. Hes awesome man.
Im still learning and try to learn everyday.
His stealth thread is awesome. Its funny if i knew half the shit that was in ti I could have just went there to learn alot without failing by trial and error on certain things.
Plus he just helped me make a huge pan of oil i have absoloutely no idea what im gonna do with it..
Hahaha just smoked out bro.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

you mean cannabis oil?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thought he called it hash oil either way... Hes the man.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

DAAAAMN i hear that cannaoil is some potent ass shit from plenty different people....if its done correctly and if you did it risemans way you got sum a this that killed kennedy!LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea bro.. Thats hit was to easy to make man.. I did exactly what he said bro..It all took less than an hour... Cant believe ive been tossing al my scraps when there is so much u can do with um. I should have met roseman many years ago..
I wonder if ya can dip buds in it.. Im not sure if i wanna start smoking that shit out of a glass pipe know what im saying? here it is agian. actually in only a few hours the alchohol has dissapated about a quarter inch.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey there DL! How are things


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good just chillin and u? I made some cannaoil earlier cuz i was bored lol... What u been up too..


----------



## netpirate (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm taking it easy now. Too much drinking and going out. No more! I'm getting ready to go running in a bit and then just come back and clean the place. Some assholes decided to play with my bike while it was parked, now i have a tear in my seat. Damn kids!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 1, 2009)

netpirate said:


> I'm taking it easy now. Too much drinking and going out. No more! I'm getting ready to go running in a bit and then just come back and clean the place. Some assholes decided to play with my bike while it was parked, now i have a tear in my seat. Damn kids!


damn i love a woman that takes care of her body like exercising and shit.
Sorrrry about the tear in the seat..I lovr bike riding...i have a TREX


----------



## netpirate (Jan 1, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> damn i love a woman that takes care of her body like exercising and shit.
> Sorrrry about the tear in the seat..I lovr bike riding...i have a TREX


Wow! I've never seen a T-rex bike before. I've seen some badass Hayabusas though. Yeah I like running at night. I usually head out at around 9 and only go about 2.2mile run/sprint around a local track. It's actually not long like I should be doing. I usually take my pedal bike over there, it is great for a warm up. Speaking of running, I was supposed to have been ready. 8:38 and still on the computer!!!! I love RIU! Well I'll be back very soon.


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 2, 2009)

*Ayo purp. you know im holdin it down with tha Ninja ZX- 10R*
*I love ridin man.*


----------



## Draconic82 (Jan 2, 2009)

hay man insted of puting your moms in flower could you just top them and keep them trimed up so you could keep them for moms for a real long time or is there some reason why you have to put them in flower mode just woundering


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 2, 2009)

Your Mom's in flower??

Morning DL!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey dudes I actually just chopped my moms down. Too un manageable.After a while they will outgrow ur veg area.I dont have the room to do my moms oh well now they are drying.
Haha its more peacefull this way. Got a couple babies but im prolly going to scrap them too. 
Im prolly done after this round.


----------



## Draconic82 (Jan 2, 2009)

realy man it was looking good and i was realy looking forwed to the out come can i ask why you done after this grow???


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tired man ready for something else... Im not even going to finish the grow to be honest.


----------



## Draconic82 (Jan 2, 2009)

realy dang man well i hope u find some thing new then


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 2, 2009)

done with growing all together?! or just a break??

please no... lol


----------



## netpirate (Jan 2, 2009)

hi dl,, so whats this done talk?!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

I love u guys i aint going anywhere..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nets going to hook me up.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats this talk about quitting the grow?

I had my hopes up...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dont fear DL aint going anywhere. Just had to educate myself a lil on some things.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

wait...what?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Heres a quick update of the tubs...


----------



## netpirate (Jan 2, 2009)

thats what im talking about!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

I did chop my 2 moms down tho to make room but i got 2 more babies that will be ready to supply tub 1 for re-stock.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

I love netpirate ur so fukkin awesome thats all i have to say on that.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you DL!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Heres a quick update of the tubs...


 lOOKIN MUCH BETTER my friend!I wish i could just harvest clones like you do..when i find the right strain i want to keep,,ill keep the moms in one and the clones in anoher...thts the best route to go!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea man. When growing in stealth requirements it makes alot more sense. if i had alot of head room and a 1k lamp id grow trees but unfortunetly i couldnt realisticly do this in my space. Plus already my grow is so much more clean and organized. very easy to maintain.Whoever thought of this was a genius.
Purp Cloning is very simple bro. When ur ready I can walk u thru it. I clone in and veg in a small area as well. The bottom cabinet of a small closet.
Theres so much we can do to take advantage of the info these pros are giving out like candy. Im just exploiting it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea man. When growing in stealth requirements it makes alot more sense. if i had alot of head room and a 1k lamp id grow trees but unfortunetly i couldnt realisticly do this in my space. Plus already my grow is so much more clean and organized. very easy to maintain.Whoever thought of this was a genius.
> Purp Cloning is very simple bro. When ur ready I can walk u thru it. I clone in and veg in a small area as well. The bottom cabinet of a small closet.
> Theres so much we can do to take advantage of the info these pros are giving out like candy. Im just exploiting it.


HAHAH i feel ya man...ive cloned before in the AG...there aint nothin to it...all that humidity dome shit is not necessary to clone..i know u dont use one but some peopl think you HAVE TO HAVE ONE!PeaCe


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Heres a quick update of the tubs...


Dude those pics hella reminds me of my closet it looks alike..hahaha
Is that the PINK?How old are your clones in that pic?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Tub 1 clones are in week 4-5 from cutting.
Tub 2 clones are in week 3 from cutting.Week one of transplant from nursery.
Yea its the pink bro. PINK VAG actually.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow Bugsrnme is an a hole. I take his suggestion for a name for the pink and he cant even stop by and say anything.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Tub 1 clones are in week 4-5 from cutting.
> Tub 2 clones are in week 3 from cutting.Week one of transplant from nursery.
> Yea its the pink bro. PINK VAG actually.


 Yea man they look good,hopefully mine will progress like that.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Im sure they will bro. No question. Rock wool.... Try to keep that stuff a lil on the dry side bro. Ive found best results with a tablespoon of water on the wool per day. Raise ur water level a lil to keep the rock moist bro.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya i keep my water level right underneath the cubes for the clone tank.The bubbles come up from the hydroton balls and hits the rw.They didnt take to long to root.16 days for all 4 to root,next time i think i can get them to root faster.I also have two newer clones that are about 9 days old so the should get roots soon..I wanted to wait and veg the clones out but the mothers got fucken huge hella quick,NL#1 is like 3.9ft.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea bro it grows similar to the pink although the head room doesnt top out so bad. But does get unruly in tight quarters. For sure. Glad u have a good cloning system down bro. Im using old in the ways with peat plugs,mat and dome. Once i get roots in all my plugs i transfer right into the tubs and and exploit my water levels to match my styles of growth.
Plus reps bro for sure.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Couldnt help myself really. Snuck in and took some pix while they were sleeping.. One of my tops grew 3 inches today into one of my lamps! Im so pissed I didnt want anything to happen to these things... Oh well its not to bad im sure it will be fine..

All my ladies sleeping.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 3, 2009)

It's so beautiful! The leaves look so dark and rubbery. Great stuff


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea i have pix of the poison in latter stages of flower... the leaves end up very thick and very oily before u harvest... Most of my friends dont even believe its a real mj plant till they smoke on it hahaha...
Im going to go check and see if i have any of thise pix left.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 3, 2009)

My tops are getting like that. They look frosty and rubbery-ish. Hope they are done soon.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Net ur plants are going to harvest awesome... Takes time it sux. Im really looking forward to ur next grow. Id like to sog some berry for sure. 
Pink aurora
Berry pink

Its endless but either way i like it..


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 3, 2009)

always love more pics bro


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks man in a couple weeks its gonjna be a vag fest all over agian i promise.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Net ur plants are going to harvest awesome... Takes time it sux. Im really looking forward to ur next grow. Id like to sog some berry for sure.
> Pink aurora
> Berry pink
> 
> Its endless but either way i like it..



I love the way Pink Aurora sounds. This must happen.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing new to report besides i burned 2 tops and hoping they bounce back. Slightly burned that is but it sux either way and they look ok. Ive had to raise my lights several times this weekend and getting tired of it..


----------



## netpirate (Jan 4, 2009)

the cost of growing great things!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 4, 2009)

Growing great things at minimal costs also sounds nice...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright just a mini update... I had a feeling that i may have damaged one of the babies while removing them from the nursey.. I destroyed one but had a feeling i did the same to the runt in tub 2...Im yanking the runt.
Also just a lil update of the poison.My pix suck ass still trying to figure out how to work the new cam even tho i never really figured out how to work the old cam...Why dont they just put a macro mode buttom on them and make it simple for stoners?


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 6, 2009)

*lookin good *

*I put my hps in today. I'm not sure if it's too close or not ? I feel a little heat. but its pretty high up. Stop by my thread, ill put a picture up tomorrow when the light comes on. Just started flowering. *


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey DL!!

I'm alive! Check out my journal for why...

Looking good broseph!! How far is that poison??

Miss y'all.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey leggo!


----------



## netpirate (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey dl!!! Are you home?!?!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea had an easy day today! yea nice weekend chill time lol


----------



## netpirate (Jan 9, 2009)

Yay for easy days!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea girl im going to be right back haha i thought i just responded to this in the other thread haha..Ill be right back with some pixels on the sog.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright nothing really special to give.Pink's not happening yet. Oh well, But thought id throw a couple new pix up anyways. Tub 1 is growing out of control about 40 inches tall! Tub 2 in one day hasd grown 2 inches haha.
I didnt sign up for this haha.

Next up..... Grand daddy purple. Getting the seeds tonight to begin germing so hopefully ill be able to control this thing a lil better. 

Anyhow, Enjoy.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

mmmm shits looking great bro as always! your an inspiration


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright nothing really special to give.Pink's not happening yet. Oh well, But thought id throw a couple new pix up anyways. Tub 1 is growing out of control about 40 inches tall! Tub 2 in one day hasd grown 2 inches haha.
> I didnt sign up for this haha.
> 
> Next up..... Grand daddy purple. Getting the seeds tonight to begin germing so hopefully ill be able to control this thing a lil better.
> ...


 How many days of flowering is the 1st pic?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Man its hard to say...I went str8 to 12/12 on cutting and i dont remember when i transplanted them haha. I need to do some investigating on some of my earlier posts.
They have been in the tub @ 12/12 for at least 5 weeks but I actually cloned under 12/12 str8 thru. I started seeing tons of hairs in week 2-3 in the tub..So in all fairness prolly week 3 of flower.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

lol..Those clones in the last pic look fucking great lots of new growth..My clones just started to get roots from the bottom of the net cups and are starting to get bigger and devlop lots of new growth..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks bro i did write it down on my calender the day i transplanted tub 2..I started tub 2 december 29th after cutting and root formation before hand took 11 days.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yea nice..i just looked at my shit and the clones are 25 days old all 4 of them took 14-16 days to show roots and now they are in the dwc and about 11 days old and two of them have roots showing from netcups..i also have the 2 clones i took a week after i started those ones in the same tank..plus 6 new clones that i took the other day...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Show pix bro i cant remember seeing any other dwc sogs here. i think its ingenius really. Just trying to do it right.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok heres some pics, tell me if there bad cause i took them with a webcam..
The first couple pics are of the new clones that i took about 4 days ago..The rest of the pics are of the clones that are in the tank already they are 25 days old 10 days from showing roots out of the rw..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice man. I can honestly say some of the pots i put 3 clones in 1 plant in each claimed dominance of the pot on some. The others some are at full capacity while one or two pots have one main plant growing but i have several tops. I think i may have pushed my luck a lil but im sure i will have reat results.

Ur sog tub is awesome man. It should become insane. NL is UNruly but brings awesome colas man. More ruly than my bishes man.
Looks like ur getting good clone results too. I had roots in 3 days in the water tho using peat plugs bro. but i had to get some things before i attempted this method. 
Keep going bro. that grow is tight man. + reps for sure it wont let me right now haha.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice man. I can honestly say some of the pots i put 3 clones in 1 plant in each claimed dominance of the pot on some. The others some are at full capacity while one or two pots have one main plant growing but i have several tops. I think i may have pushed my luck a lil but im sure i will have reat results.
> 
> Ur sog tub is awesome man. It should become insane. NL is UNruly but brings awesome colas man. More ruly than my bishes man.
> Looks like ur getting good clone results too. I had roots in 3 days in the water tho using peat plugs bro. but i had to get some things before i attempted this method.
> Keep going bro. that grow is tight man. + reps for sure it wont let me right now haha.


Yea man thats awsome 3 days..The only thing i have to do is buy some bulbs so i can make my veg chamber on top of my flower chamber but i have to wait till after harvest cause my 5 foot monster is soo big i cant make the veg chamber right now..I would +reps u but i dont know how..lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bro i dont care about reps man. 5 foot tall haha Damn ur experiencing the exact same shit hold up im going to measure my tallest cola lol......42 inches bro...My biggest clone was 7 inches during transplant its pretty crazy..They arent even growing like there moms but ive been dealing with heat issues lately.. It may have alot to do with the stretching..
Maybe not enuff light as well i dunno. But thats awesome man


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya dude i need a better camera so i can take better pics man this fucken bitch is look real nice when theres a bunch of buds on it.My clones that have roots comeing from the net pots are growing about 1 1/2in every day..there about 11in now when i first cut them they were 6in tall..a couple of the new clones i took are 11-12in tall already..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hydro bro that shit is awesome man. It all is!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

I took some pix of the grow earlier after the lights went out and i wasnt going to post them initially but decided to even tho there is nothing special going on! 
My plants are thriving. A lil less than 3 square feet and the tub is doing well with 13 plants cant believe it! I love RIU thats all i have to say right now. Actually they are growing out of control!
Finally overnight, The budsites are filling in a lil and the plants are not stretching to the lamps! Maybe ill have a somewhat peacefull grow now.
REs temps are 72.... Tub 1 is pushing 1542 ppm @ 5.6 ph.Tub 2 is pshin 800 5.8 ph..
Either way all is well.
I just cant wait for the colas to start filling in...
OUT


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

mmm lookin good!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

A few weeks man...Hope mine start looking like urs haha. Starting to get exciting.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

im getting so excited lol. some of the buds on my bigger girl look like theyre starting to foxtail, on the brightside at least its not on my huge dank colas on the one girl lol. still i think im gonna fall somewhere between 1-2 oz's which isnt bad at all of some dank kush. i cant wait to see how yours goes because i want to do 3 tubs of 6 or so not quite 13 hah


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea i know i lost my mind...Tub 2 is down to 8..I yanked the runt... Everything seems to be going well in tub 1.. I think the biggest thing when designing ur tubs are uniform cuttings man..Tub 2 is growing nice all together all the same size..Tub 1 i had some smaller clones in and the bigger ones have outgrown the lil guys..They are competing to make poppa happy.. Ive learned alot from this. And they like it when u talk durty to them.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

hahahah, bro can u do me a favor and pop by my grow thread? posted a pic of a wierd nug i want your opinion on


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> And they like it when u talk durty to them.


 Hahahaha...Plants are looken good man..My plants are starting to get budsites right now the top of NL#1 looks fuckin amazeing..
What size is your grow room?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 13, 2009)

hydrogrower420 said:


> Hahahaha...Plants are looken good man..My plants are starting to get budsites right now the top of NL#1 looks fuckin amazeing..
> What size is your grow room?


72 inches X 230 inches total bro but i only grow in about a 3rd of the space.

Bro NL is awesome.. I just got done rotating some NLXHAZE out of the grow before my pink came into play.. Huge colas took a lil longer to flower but its awesome smoke.


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea...My strain is 80% indica so it should flower a bit quicker then haze..Cant wait to turn on the lights in like 25min..


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 14, 2009)

yummy.

the clones are looking great btw.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 14, 2009)

meeoow haha thanks gonna take more pix in a bit.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 16, 2009)

and where are these pictures mister??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Man I forgot hahaha..Nothing new tho..Finally a lil growth on the bud sites.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 16, 2009)

well look what the cat dragged in!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

More like drug up hahaha. I gotta go snap some pixels before i get sidetracked.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok some fresh pixels..
Tub1 is insane some of the colas are gonna be sick.
Tub2 just as insane just a mini tub 1 right now.
Then of course my single poison shes filling out nicely.actually all colas 3 main stems i didnt even top this plant.Str8 to flower from root growth of clone.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 16, 2009)

oooo pretty


how old DL?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

I completely lost track bro im not going to lie...I think tub 1 is somewhere in the 3-4 week flower range....I had them vegging for a couple weeks but in 12/12 so i really dont know..
Im just going to rely on the scope from here...This should give me what i need.

Im thinking the poison has 3 weeks tops left on it.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Update haha...Been awhile now i think..Playing with the new cam and it takes awesome pixels..
Anyways...Im going to have to move things around to give my colas more head room..These things are going to be beasts i think..
Still playing with the functions on my cam and as soon as i Figure out whats what ill drop more porn.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Look good man,


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks sicc... Really gotta raise my lamps somehow... Over the plants i guess..Really wish i had more light too. Some of these colas are 19 inches long haha..Cant wait for them to fill out..My plants are lst'd around the lamps..Really gotta figure something out today.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn 19 inches! thats crazy, how much do you usually yield?


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 20, 2009)

that IS crazy DL.... most mine will get is about 12" I think, if they get fat enough to blend in with some lowers ones...


----------



## caddy (Jan 20, 2009)

Looking great sir!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Brothas! Man I dont know whats going on tho... Took these clones from my pink's...Maybe Some of uz can help a newb out...
My buds arent turning pink yet? Ive heard that sometimes clones dont take all the characteristics of the parent plant..This is really bothering me Bad..
I just slammed a few more seeds into germ...Actually a crap load..Seeings how all my seeds got mixed up Im going to have to just germ them all grow them out and get a pink dad and mom and start over..The seeds were individually wrapped but just all the packets were tossed into one container so I will be able to track each group. Saved a few from each packet and relabeled them all.
Sick bro...This is my first sog this way.. I really dont know what to expect on this one... Im hoping to get at least a 1/2 to 3/4 per plant and i got 13 in tub 1...Its looking plausable by far at this point. Some of the colas will come in at 3/4 im expecting..
Lots of work coming up..
Man im really bothered about this pink
Any input?


----------



## hydrogrower420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Plants are lookin good man,sorry to hear about your cola that snapped off,if theres one thing i learned about growing in a closet is the less you mess with stuff the less goes wrong..but shit happens when you have to do stuff like changeing rezs and moving lights etc..Hopefully you get a pink mom out of the seeds...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea Bro Its all insane id say to everyone deffinetely plan and map ur grow entirely before u jump in like me! Got the set-up right now at least for this grow..
Cooling is always an issue and prolly going to get a tent to put the tubs in when I get the added lights for tub 2..May even wait till i fill tub 1 again i dunno...
I got a few seeds from my last grow... A few people know.Somehow my pink and poison crossed or just the pink bud i popped the seeds from maybe went hermie along the way i dunno..
But I found one seed lol.. In the curing jar that came from the pink or pink poison mix..
Im gonna go pop it in the germ spot right now. I took a picture of it but it just a lil dot but nice seed i must add. on a paper plate.. 
Im very excited about this.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey dl! the forums everywhere seem to be slow huh.

Plus where the hell is leggo! I know he was gonna get a dog today .... Maybe he is just a bit busy with that......


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes haha and then u arrive..Hi net how's it going...Im so smoked out right now but its cool...I got tommorow off from work and just chilling getting smoked out.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats awesome! I have the day off as well! Let's hang out! I'll take you to the awesome Hed Shop I go to!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Id like to visit this shop.... Wouldnt take me long to drive down prolly have to leave now tho and we could chill in the morning.. Prolly sooner if i hit the jets but u know cant get any tickets haha.actually i think ur only like 7 hours from me.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

7hrs is actually not bad. I do believe that some riu members may host a get together. But its hush hush for now. This may actually go down. Are you cool with driving with the pinks in the car?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hhaha Im talking about checking out the head shop and ur thinking about the pink.
Always after my lucky charms net... Who said id drive anyway a flight would be hard to get round trip to be back tommorow evening for work the next day..
I dont have a passport so i cant travel to these functions.. Im gonna have to wiat for the pixels.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 20, 2009)

We can work something out. For now it's riu for correspondence.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hahaha thats funny..I was kidding around the whole entire time.. About the headshop u were talking about..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

More renovating haha... Bro's dont be insane like i did and try to keep ur lamps to close once u have ur colas established.. I knew i was screwing myself but was too lazy in the meantime and allowed my lamps to do a lil damage to my buds in the process!! If i could kick myself in the ass i would..
For 150's 4-6 inches was cool up until the point they stopped stretching but ive got them around 8 inches now and over the plants and they seem to be loving it..
Before hand i was trying to lst my plants around the lamps but it just is not a good idea!
Even got a lil new growth going on most of them so i think ill be ok considering i easily have another month prolly more on the things!
Anyways..Mounted a fan under the lamps for even more protection!
And a couple new pix of my colas healing.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish I had a perpet grow! I'd have weed all the time! One day I hope to be a grower like you !


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea net i once heard that sog growers get more Butt.... oops i meant bud lolololol

Anyways, more bad news but im determined not to let this distract me.. My ph tester needed to be calibrated and was reading wrong for i dunno how long to be honest...My water was 6.2 in tub1 and 6.4 in tub2...Man im going to do another water change fak it and im starting fresh with um! Not terribly bad i guess but not perfect how i likes it! 5.8 is the number i want and thats also been confirmed as of lately thanks everyone.
Be back in a bit!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

you better be back!!! lol.

Jk.



onthedl0008 said:


> Yea net i once heard that sog growers get more Butt.... oops i meant bud lolololol
> 
> Anyways, more bad news but im determined not to let this distract me.. My ph tester needed to be calibrated and was reading wrong for i dunno how long to be honest...My water was 6.2 in tub1 and 6.4 in tub2...Man im going to do another water change fak it and im starting fresh with um! Not terribly bad i guess but not perfect how i likes it! 5.8 is the number i want and thats also been confirmed as of lately thanks everyone.
> Be back in a bit!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Alright damnit! 1467ppm5.76ph tub1 1413ppm5.72ph tub2 No more bullshit!Hope they bring me happiness once again and this prolly explains it all why they are not growing properly as well as turning pink ohwell got it handled now!


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright damnit! 1467ppm5.76ph tub1 1413ppm5.72ph tub2 No more bullshit!Hope they bring me happiness once again and this prolly explains it all why they are not growing properly as well as turning pink ohwell got it handled now!



Looks as if you have every things worked out.



congrats...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

THanks kitty u have a grow going? If so please share..need something new to think about hah


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

=(


sadly no.
I'm still with the 'rents, I didn't think gettin a job
would be this hard.

My last attempt at an outdoor grow was shattered
because my husky ate my plant. lol.

along with my corn, beans, and tomatoes. 
I love gardening tho.



onthedl0008 said:


> THanks kitty u have a grow going? If so please share..need something new to think about hah


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool lol u thinking about doing dwc? its all very simple really i made it hard this time..just stopped caring..


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, actually I did have my eye on dwc/bubbleponics.....

I had my eye on dwc because it seems pretty simple
to maintain, and with the advantage that its easier to flush
if things go wrong.

I'd LOVE for my big bro to teach me a few things, but he
moved to Texas. 



He was growing the best shit around here where I live.
I miss my big bro.

It was pretty funny because my boyfriend
was buying ounces from him, haha. for cheap.








onthedl0008 said:


> Cool lol u thinking about doing dwc? its all very simple really i made it hard this time..just stopped caring..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

LOl then u should get started right away kitty... I built a tub recently for 39 bux its really simple actually...please dont waste ur money on a bubbbleponics system..
LOl u could be growing bud for less than an 1/8 cost where i live


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha, don't tempt me now. Don't wanna get caught
by the 'rents. 

Is it really that cheap?

Hell, I couldn't afford a bubbleponics system if I wanted
to. Even if I could, i wouldn't buy it. I've read on here
too many times

"man, I could have built this myself
for 1/4 of what I paid."

I believe in learning from others mistakes. haha. 
I did wanna try to do one in my closet, but 
we took the closet doors off a long time ago, and my
mom is really nosy.



onthedl0008 said:


> LOl then u should get started right away kitty... I built a tub recently for 39 bux its really simple actually...please dont waste ur money on a bubbbleponics system..
> LOl u could be growing bud for less than an 1/8 cost where i live


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea just chill then lol... Dont want moms to find out haha...Mine would puff with me but some people moms aint so cool i guess.! 
Haha thats funny now that im blazed a lil..
So then u must be stalking my grow then for ideas haha.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yea just chill then lol... Dont want moms to find out haha...Mine would puff with me but some people moms aint so cool i guess.!
> Haha thats funny now that im blazed a lil..
> So then u must be stalking my grow then for ideas haha.


My mom knows I do it(smoke on occasion)..... but she'd be pissed if she found
out I was growing....

yupp, I stalk this journal and Kilo's.

For some reason, when I see pics of plants in dwc
they seem to grow WAY faster than soil.

But don't they say when you grow in soil, the taste
is much better?

thats what I've read from a few people on here.

I'd seriously probably smoke everyday if I already
had a job. haha, but for now I can't.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

I use organic nutes myself its frowned upon alot in hydro by other growers growing different styles of hydro so thats where i think it gets mixed up. They do tend to clog pumps trying aero and such but placed in a single tub u grow ur plants in they work nicely. At least for me.
Not alot of difference in taste for me... depends on flushing and techniques used for this... My last bud was so smooth and nice u would have never known i dont think.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats cool.
You ever tried water-curing? i hear
that gives you a really smooth smoke.

The smoothest I've ever smoked was my big bro's.
Master Kush...
I miss that stuff. I was so, spicy and sweet.

When he moved he was planning on doing
a gran-daddy purp X Kush grpw...

wonder how that turned out.

haha, we totally filled up ur thread just talking. lol.

This is for everyone trying to find updates:
Sorry!!!!




onthedl0008 said:


> I use organic nutes myself its frowned upon alot in hydro by other growers growing different styles of hydro so thats where i think it gets mixed up. They do tend to clog pumps trying aero and such but placed in a single tub u grow ur plants in they work nicely. At least for me.
> Not alot of difference in taste for me... depends on flushing and techniques used for this... My last bud was so smooth and nice u would have never known i dont think.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Its all good all my threads usually end up like this haha ...Mostly babble alot of craziness and alot of off topic conversations... I dunno why actually.. I have nothing better to do i guess.

Never tried water cure haha tell ur bro to hit me up and school me this..I try to keep it simple and soak in as much as i can trying new techniques...Curing is something im still trying new things with.

GDP haha funny u should drop this bomb cause its my next experiment to cross some pink and purps and create and insane sog of sorts still all just an idea and im mainly back to the drawing boards on some of it.. Got a 4 seeds thos and im germing a couple true pink seeds to do this with right now.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha, I wish he'd hit me up.
Its funny he was actually encouraging
me to grow. Now thats a person who

cares about people who need their weed. lol.



onthedl0008 said:


> Its all good all my threads usually end up like this haha ...Mostly babble alot of craziness and alot of off topic conversations... I dunno why actually.. I have nothing better to do i guess.
> 
> Never tried water cure haha tell ur bro to hit me up and school me this..I try to keep it simple and soak in as much as i can trying new techniques...Curing is something im still trying new things with.
> 
> GDP haha funny u should drop this bomb cause its my next experiment to cross some pink and purps and create and insane sog of sorts still all just an idea and im mainly back to the drawing boards on some of it.. Got a 4 seeds thos and im germing a couple true pink seeds to do this with right now.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn id like to meet ur bro haha and in the same sence welcome u to growing...When ur ready for sure..or we can just conversate cuz i like that too,
Tell ur man he should become a grower and grow u lush fields of green so u can chill in them like a true princess should. haha wow im smoked out now.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Damn id like to meet ur bro haha and in the same sence welcome u to growing...When ur ready for sure..or we can just conversate cuz i like that too,
> Tell ur man he should become a grower and grow u lush fields of green so u can chill in them like a true princess should. haha wow im smoked out now.


thanks!

ha, my boyfriend wants me to do all the 
growing. I was like ahem, you're helping. lol.

He thinks I'm some kinda pro becaue I always read 
stuff on RIU. I was like nah, i'm still a noob-saigot. lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol thats awesome really...Im thinking u will become a pro then...Keep reading studying and learning then plant ur own goddess crops... At this time i can only hope to be a king swinging thru the jungles in my own fields of green. 
But im still learning honestly and hoping to be able to harvest my own crops if all goes well.

Hope u get started soon..Loooking foraward to it..Everyone knows that princesses are the best growers haha.. Till they kiss frogs and turn into buds.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha. thanks for the encouragement and luck.

Good luck to you too!!!



onthedl0008 said:


> lol thats awesome really...Im thinking u will become a pro then...Keep reading studying and learning then plant ur own goddess crops... At this time i can only hope to be a king swinging thru the jungles in my own fields of green.
> But im still learning honestly and hoping to be able to harvest my own crops if all goes well.
> 
> Hope u get started soon..Loooking foraward to it..Everyone knows that princesses are the best growers haha.. Till they kiss frogs and turn into buds.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 22, 2009)

Same to you too purple!!

I know what you mean, my 'other half' put me in charge of everythng... though there's help when I need it, but I need to supervise LOL...

but somehow come harvest you know it'll be "ours" ... sheesheee....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok Got my heat issues fixed by venting a lil ac into the room by snagging it from the wall output in the main room the closet resides in.. Got the temps down to 78 and thats the best im going to be able to do for now.. Ph is steady hasnt moved since yesterday and i got light lime green growth on the tops of most of the colas now..
Heres how they look today..If i get thru this sog its gonna be a miracle.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you notice in the pix above I left my lamps close to my colas for awhile before the recent rearrangement to get the lights over the colas again and my ph meter was reading wrong for who knows how long..Got my room temps down to 77 right now..Ducted some ac into the closet from the main vent in the room and got my ph pen re-calibrated.
Seem to be bouncing back a lil but was curious if the colas leaves will bounce back if u notice they are a lil shriveled and fried looking..
I dunno my ph is at 5.82 and hasnt moved but a half point since i caught the problem and fixed it.
Any insight on what i could do to help these plants bring me decent harvest at this point?


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey DL thanks for the link to your show.

Looks like a case of heat to me also.

How is your rez temp ?

Lift the lid and take a picture of your roots.

Pen meters suck.

I have three dead pen meters 
and two other dead meters.
a milwaukee sm101 and a Nutradip trimeter.
all dead..

Now I use the American Marine Pinpoint pH meter
which is more accurate 
and has been pretty reliable so far.

They are the only one I know 
that is made in the USA
and very accurate to .01

I get them on ebay for about $100

I have two

I am anal about knowing what my pH is 
and I sometimes use both meters in the same rez,
just to make sure they are both on.
Pilots like redundancy...

I calibrate at every nute change,
since I always take my probe out of the rez 
before replacing the RO and adding nutes.

While I am flushing 
my probes sits in a vial of cal fluid 4.01
so I go ahead and do a full on calibration

If the temperature of my room has changed 
since the last cal,
the meter will need to be "tweaked."
(that is an old electronics engineering term)

I saw from your early pictures of your clones 
that you had the pH way too high.

But you got it down for a while,
so calibrating your meter is a must.

Can you get the room temp down into the mid 60ºs ?

I love being able to keep my room in the 60s 
and even mid 50ºs
during the winter months.

The cool temps make those girls stand at attention.

I'll be watching your grow.
.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Earl said:


> Hey DL thanks for the link to your show.
> 
> Looks like a case of heat to me also.
> 
> ...


Earl thanks for stopping by my grow man! Thanks for this "American Marine Pinpoint pH meter" Im going to be hitting ebay up and checking on this.So much to learn man. Yes I have been recalibrating on every check.But didnt know i had to do this until recently and didnt know i had to keep the probe in solution either but i learned i guess just hope it wasnt to late.]
Far as my room temps... This has been the biggest issue..Ive got my temps in the room down to 74 at night and the highest was 82 yesterday.. Im on my way to home depot to look into one of these upright portable ac units i heard about. If i can im going to pick one up.
My res temps get as high as 74-76 during the day but its the best i can do with the water bottles..
My main issues with heat started when i became lazy and started training the colas around the lamps! Huge mistake they like the light over them..Im curious if u think by the pix If i didnt damage them to much.. Some of the gans have began to raise up again and towards the light so i have hope..Also since i raised the lamps over the colas my cola tops are growing with light green growth on the tops.. They are going to be monster's some of them at least.
Here's a pic of my roots.. Top was heavy and didnt want to break nothing but the roots look good i think. I use botanicaire pro and liquid karma which always tends to stain them but some of these roots are as thick as alot of the lower stems on the plants.
Is there anything u could reccomend to help fatten up my buds seeing how i still have a good month till harvest? Im using karma and Kool Bloom.

OOPs I forgot the pix of the roots


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice DL!! You got a jungle on your hands for sure!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes leggo just trying to contain and keep my elements right has been an issue since the lighting upgrades bro.. Had all kinds of problems lately bro but the plants are back inline to the best of my control at this point.. Im buying a house soon and am going to make a box and dedicate an entire room to my grow.. temps are very important if u get more hps be sure to have a good inlet and outlet source for fresh air..And watch ur ph like a hawk man.. I almost lost this grow..


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm still undecided about nutes.
I would keep to the same line 
and not try to mix AN with flora or GH.

I'm keeping it simple
just A&B plus
sensizyme and Fulvic acid
and thats it.

I use the Barricade and Potassium hydroxide/carbonate
but just enough to adjust and buffer the pH.

Are you 
using RO ?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Figured this was a good time to announce my latest project was thinking about starting a journal on it but its all wrapped in to this so ill do it here..
I took my seed packet's i had mixed up and not labeled and am now germing A,B,C to get my pink back! Got 3-4 seeds to crack from A and C But only one from B.. I dont think it was packet B cuz I know i had a bunch of the pink seeds when i started out and B seeds are all gone now so i hope it wasnt B.
I just put into germ today a 4th cup my only true seed that i know for a fact is a cross of the pink cuz I found it in one of my cure bottles.its going to be a cross between poison or nl so either way if i can get it to crack and sprout then i can only hope for a female..
My goal is to achieve a couple pink moms and at least a pink dad to let pollinate and get some pollen from.. 
Yes the pink has become almost vag like to me haha..Once I hit the pink the first time its become a quest of mine to continue to try and stay in the pink at all times. I like vag.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Earl said:


> I'm still undecided about nutes.
> I would keep to the same line
> and not try to mix AN with flora or GH.
> 
> ...


No earl i havent started experimenting with the ro yet..Its one of my goals.Ive been very busy at work lately and working towards a promotion so lost alot of time oin my grow.
What exactly does the fulvic acid do? They keep trying to push this on me at the dro store..I see alot of people are using it also..How would this benefit my grow?


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

RO is not an experiment.

RO will give you bigger yields.

Here are some things I found on google about fulvic



google search said:


> Humic and Fulvic acid has proven to be
> the most powerful organic poly-electrolyte antioxidant
> and free-radical scavenger known to man,
> serving to balance cell life.
> ...


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 24, 2009)

Ooohhh fun experiement DL!!!

Okay, I've always wanted to ask and always felt stupid doing so, but what is RO? or RO water????


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

Reverse Osmosis

Ebay is a good place to shop.

A six stage 100 gallon per day unit 
for about $125 delivered to your door.

There are even cheaper units,
under a $100 delivered.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 24, 2009)

Earl said:


> Reverse Osmosis
> 
> Ebay is a good place to shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson! +rep!

Somebody (I forget who exactly) said that Mr Clean car sprayer (without the soap, just the filter) works like (or is?) RO water cheap...

sound right/possible??


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

It may work for a few gallons
but it wont be enough for a whole grow.


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

I found this on a google search


> Originally Posted by google search
> Humic and Fulvic acid has proven to be
> the most powerful organic poly-electrolyte antioxidant
> and free-radical scavenger known to man,
> ...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 24, 2009)

Heading in to get some acid earl im going to give it a go and see if i can reap some benefits from this..
Also cant find an ac unit anywhere.Mostly seasonal thing so im going to price a small one while im at the dro store..
Noticed maybe a few rusty spots on on fan leaf so im picking up some cal/mag while im there too.
I believe that ro is prolly the best thing for our plants ..After all its the only thing i will put in my fish tanks why not put filtered water in my res.. Thanks for the previous formula u gave me ..Haha i saved that page and am going to get on starting this mix asap.


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

I use some CM + around 50ppm
because of the mag drive pumps,
which can take out some of the Iron
in the nutes.

If you are using tapwater 
switching to RO is all you need to fix your problem.

Only the new growth will be healthy,
there's no repairing the damage done.


----------



## potorlando (Jan 24, 2009)

Earl, about the RO..... Where can you find it for $125 or $100. I keep finding low 200's


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.purewaterclub.com/

You need to search the site for residential units 
look on the left margin tool bar


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

*Home use* on the tool bar


----------



## Code420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey man your grow is looking really good! It looks like a pretty good set up. I'm wondering how long the roots of your plants are getting? Is there much tangling?
I was thinking of doing a similar set up with a larger tub. I wanted to do a perpetual system in which I would start flowering two clones each week for a constant running total of 16 and a harvest of two every week. My main concern is root entanglement, would I be able to remove one plant without damaging others?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

Code420 said:


> Hey man your grow is looking really good! It looks like a pretty good set up. I'm wondering how long the roots of your plants are getting? Is there much tangling?
> I was thinking of doing a similar set up with a larger tub. I wanted to do a perpetual system in which I would start flowering two clones each week for a constant running total of 16 and a harvest of two every week. My main concern is root entanglement, would I be able to remove one plant without damaging others?


Cant see this type of thing working to well.. Root entanglement is a way of life inside my tubs bro.. Ur talking about removing 2 plants every2 weeks on a constant bases and this is bound to leave alot of dead root mass behind inside the tubs... I harvested one or two plants before the rest of the plants in the tub but I wouldnt do this perpetually.

YOU would be better off with 5 gallon buckets in this case.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 25, 2009)

Morning DL!! How the girls looking? I'm about to take some peeks of my girlies right now


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking pretty good eggo..Ill go take a few pixels and we can share porn shots sir..


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 25, 2009)

I got mine up!!! I just showed you mine, now show me yours!! LMAO


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok heres my crappy new sog pix!Sure wish I didnt bake these things earlier but as earl said alot of thew new growth on the cola tips are looking healthy and no more wrinkly fans popping out.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 25, 2009)

NICE!

I'm so jealous, all my buds are sporadic, everybody else (i.e you and Net LOL) have nice thick clusters :-/


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

I once heard it said somewhere that the camera tends to add several pounds bro..Actually Im hoping that the plants start packing on wieght now they have some time left..
Noticed i had a mag deficiency, prolly cuz of all the plants located in the one tub so i went and picked up some cal/mag. Also, It would prolly benefit u to get some fulvac acid. It was like 12 bux but its supposed to help break down the nutrients and help ur plants use them more efficiently..
Doing a rez change today.Hopefully the acid packs some punch on these scrawny lil tall colas.


----------



## leggoeggo (Jan 25, 2009)

Good deal, I look into that acid, if I dont get it for this grow I'll get it for "Newb's Own First Grow &#8211; The Sequel!" or something like that... lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

The sequel..Ill be looking for this eggo.. So dramatic yet makes alot of sence.


----------



## cee (Jan 25, 2009)

Did the dro store throw those slippers in too..they look pretty comfy for gardening.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

No Picked those up when i got the tubs..They just looked very comfortable.. hahaha
THe slippers im wearing them right now.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOLZ heres a quick update on the pink quest. Left cup b in germ and got a couple more beans to crack. Will be putting the in plugs in a lil while..
Not all seedlings sprouted yet but some of them had longer tails then others when transplanted hopefully the rest will catch up soon.
B bean is doing well and im sure ill get at least 3 from A and C.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/154502-petition-dwc-sub-forum.html


VOTE NOW


----------



## Code420 (Jan 25, 2009)

What do you think about six of these with two plants each? http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100141771&N=10000003+10401001
Would that be a viable set up?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think that ur a damn genious bro! Id veg short before flower tho.. Its possible but ur going to need to monitor water levels tho.. In a perp sog id take my cuttings short most of ur problems will come latter in flower. I like it tho. As long as ur on ur game id say yea do it.


----------



## Code420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, should I try to hook them all together so its basically one reservoir or should I keep them separate do you think?


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 27, 2009)

The colas are looking like they're coming
along great.

hey otd, I need help with something if you don't mind....

I keep changing my layout to blzin-07 but everytime I log
back in its on Blazin.

Why does it keep going back, and what can I do to keep it
at blzin-07?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL I have no clue about computer's and things..But can say that when ever i logout it goes to the new screen but once i log back in it comes back up at blazin07..was kinda wierd at first but as long as i get 07 when im on im fine with it.

Quick update colas are looking alot better now.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

Look good homie, how long till there done?

i Haven't logged out of my account since i Joined haha


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont really know sicc i lost track of the actual times i started the tub..im going to imagine at least another month. i prolly slowed the process by heat stressing them to.just hoping i get to harvest these things before i completely screw them up haha..
Lots of new issues but im working thru them..
I hear u on the not logging off thing. i barely started logging out about a month ago haha. took me forever to figure out my log in info had to write it down so i could get back on.
i picked up a scope at the dro store. gonna wait till the trichs are mostly amber if i can..they are barely milky right now.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea i feel you on that, i want that cough Lock


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure ur gonna get that with the wreck. I harvested my poison early prolly a couple weeks with no flush. Gotta say it gets me nice and toasty.depends what u like i guess. Im not looking to get stuck on the couch. I have a hard time getting up the next day lol. But it will be nice to have something for the weekends.Cant wait.
Im gonna go look at them again haha.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 28, 2009)

lol..

thanks anyway otd..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tell me about it! Net Pirate is pretty good with the computer's im sure she could have u all fixed up with that.U should check out the dwc club kitty its pretty cool.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for referring me to her. hehe.

I didn't know there was a DWC club.

gotta link?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> Thanks for referring me to her. hehe.
> 
> I didn't know there was a DWC club.
> 
> gotta link?


Anything for u haha
Ask and u shalt recieve kitty.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/154955-dwc-grow-club.html


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jan 28, 2009)

tank ooo!!!!!

lol.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 29, 2009)

Think i got um under control now..Although seems I may have a Nutrient problem the colas are fattening up and getting a lil frosty finally.. I dont honestly know whats going on. Looks like the leaves are changing seasons on me and have added my ntrient deficiency soup so we shall see what happens.

Oh yea tub 2 also havent showed that in awhile.


----------



## netpirate (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like asian art! Great stuff!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 29, 2009)

netpirate said:


> Looks like asian art! Great stuff!


Thanks net.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 1, 2009)

REZ change day..
Switching some things up.Cause of the multiple plants per tub's I think the plants are competing with each of for certain nutrients.So I decided to change the rez thouroughly and came up with a new mix.
60 ml GROW
60 ml FLOWER
60 ml Cal-Mag
60 ml Diamond Nectar
60 ml Kool Bloom
PPM 1512
Ph problems are fixed! Currently 5.82
Rez temps currently 62 degrees but will be kept steady around 74-76 with my bottles.

Forgot the pixels..To track progress of the new soup mix. Till harvest time sirs.


----------



## leggoeggo (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice pics DL! I wish I had long colas like that!!

Harvest ETA?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL bro i was just posting in ur thread man. Alot of the lower bud sites hairs have turned orange and the trichs are predominately dark and amber. Since i removed the smaller popcorn buds and got my issues resolved the plants are putting on some frosting.. Mostly cloudy trichs up top still hoping ill be able to start flush by next water change in 2 weeks..I dunno they have fattened up nicely but im gonna let um go awhile more..Not to long cuz i need to be able to function for work haha.
Dont like being stuck on the couch either.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Well DL i just figured out that u started a new thread lol. Just wanted to stop by and subscribe myself and post a new pic of my kush up in hea. Go to my thread to see more i just posted a shit load


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Sure ur gonna get that with the wreck. I harvested my poison early prolly a couple weeks with no flush. Gotta say it gets me nice and toasty.depends what u like i guess. Im not looking to get stuck on the couch. I have a hard time getting up the next day lol. But it will be nice to have something for the weekends.Cant wait.
> Im gonna go look at them again haha.


 
So how did the durban poison turn out my man. I was dieing to see how a poison plant looked ever since my cat ate mine. But ur plants are lookin dam good. Keep it up and when are u harvesting.. If u have any pics of the durban poison finished and in flowerin i would like to see them. But im definitely sold on the Violator Kush. I have 1 plant in my AG and its as big as most people that grow between 4 and 6


----------



## netpirate (Feb 4, 2009)

WHat it do!!


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 4, 2009)

What do it!!


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey netpirate i checked ur grow and when i dry my bud i take a card board box what eva size needed and i poke holes thru all the sides like half inch or larger big for air ventilation. Then i take a thread and needle and thread the needle thru all the stems off the buds. I usually make 2 rows of buds and put it in my closet for about a week and then transfer to glass jars for curing. But ur 1st grow looked amazing good luck on ur future grows.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quickie update... Done a lil rearranging and down to one tub for now waiting on other things at the moment..
Got all my 700 watts over tub 2 now..Bwahahaha yup these ones did not get heat burned and are not getting ph and nute deficiencies. Tight ship from here on this tub.
Got room and rez conditions stable as previously mentioned..
Figure these ones are a good month out maybe more..Who cares im excited to see how DWC sog works when everything is running properly.. 
Alright thats it for now. Kinda making me anxious.Heres how these ones look haha..


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Feb 5, 2009)

yay! 

pickchas!!!

these ones look really good

otd....


----------



## leggoeggo (Feb 9, 2009)

man 700 watts... its gonna be a good bud season I bet LOL

just sitting back watching the pro in action


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

Lookin good DL


----------



## netpirate (Feb 9, 2009)

**Knocking a lot** HELLOOOOO! **Knocking more*** HellllOOOOOOO!! **Kicking the door** DL!! I know your in there! I can hear you breathing!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2009)

Daddy's home the owner of grown..


----------



## leggoeggo (Feb 10, 2009)

"BWAAAHAHAHAAA" (my DL impression)


----------



## netpirate (Feb 10, 2009)

hahahahhahahah.

Now that was funny. HI DL!




leggoeggo said:


> "BWAAAHAHAHAAA" (my DL impression)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yezzir whats up guys just been busy.. it takes about an hour to build a tub but about 3 days to tear one down..Sog is over for now both tubs gone gearing up for my next one.. pink projects in tub1..tub 2 waiting for something insane bwahahahahahaha (thats for leggo)
Anyways, Bout to update the project in a lil bit they look like lil cabbage's.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be posted


----------



## leggoeggo (Feb 11, 2009)

so... all efforts towards pink??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea Bro going for pink haha.. Got some other things coming up too.. Figured id clean house and use this info as a how to not jack a sog up haha..
Good things coming my friend..So whats the sequel gonna consist of?


----------

